# New Channel 4 Parenting Series



## ParentsTV (May 15, 2013)

Calling Mums and Dads

Are you and your family at your wits end with tantrums and bad behaviour?

Can you no longer connect with your child?

Is the dinner table a daily battle ground?

Are you shattered from sleepless nights?

Perhaps you and your partner feel like you have exhausted the endless advice in blogs, forums, books and magazines and you've still not had the breakthrough you deserve.

Perhaps we can help.

In a ground-breaking new television series, Liberty Bell Productions is producing a new series for Channel 4 and offering families the chance to restore harmony to their households with the help of Kathryn Mewes, author of The Three Day Nanny. With over 20 years' experience, Kathryn can create a tailor-made and bespoke approach to your children's needs and ultimately change family life forever and for the better.

If you'd like to know more, please email us with a little about yourself and your contact number to -* [email protected] *
or call *0207 598 7326*​


----------

